# You may need a towel...



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

These are some pickups from the Chicago trip Patrick (deuce) and myself went on a couple weekends ago. I cracked my camera just after the Greysmoke Deck Herf, so I haven't been able to get the pics uploaded, but here are some of the smokes Sam gifted me at the Nub events...

1) Special amazingly artistic custom rolled Nub (even the foot had a cap on it!)

2) Special custom rolled Nub using a MADURO wrapper

3) My first (and only) LX2

Not only these, but he donated about 50 or so smokes, Nub shirts, hats, matches, and all sorts of stuff for the Greysmoke Herf.

As most of you already know... Sam is a true BOTL.

Thank you so much for everything.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pick ups.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice looking sticks Rob.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

wow! Great looking sticks! Those custom ones are spectacular, enjoy!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is just awesome! Love the look of the custom nubs! Sam is top notch!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

YOUR KILLIN' ME!!!!!I can't wait to get my my hands on 1 of those LX2's!:dribble:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Those are some sweet pick ups.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

this PLUS the tubo?? Any you call ME a douchbag??? If you were a chick you'd be called a d___ tease!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, Sam is incredible. I can't wait to meet him on Saturday.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> Any you call ME a douchbag???


your not a douchebag... your my sweet taquito.

:helloooo:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice looking gar there MR Rob!!!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, very nice. those cigars are bad ass


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

awesome pickup there!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent...he is good peeps!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Very sweet deal! Nice looking selection. Those are going to look good as collectors items ( =


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Maduro NUBS!!!!!! :whoohoo:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice picks


----------



## Mustang7302 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats just awesome!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet looking sticks! Sam rocks!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

great stuff! :dribble:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

man i gotta go somewhere where sam is gonna be! what a pickup!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

oh that is soo cool
:dribble:
amazing stuff


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Great stuff! The herf was awesome too. Nice seeing you there brother.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Those are some great looking smokes. A true botl. Enjoy those, they look tasty.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Great stuff! The herf was awesome too. Nice seeing you there brother.


it was great meeting you and your lady as well.

hopefully we'll see you guys soon.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice sticks


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sam is a true giver of some classy enjoyment


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice ,,,,


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pickup Rob


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

:dribble::dribble: that is all


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice smokes man


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great looking sticks Rob!! :redface:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice choices.


----------

